# Newbie



## GazzH (Apr 6, 2013)

G'day (Hello) everyone.

New (grey haired) 'kid' in the forum. Always been a lover of art and first tried my hand at oil painting over thirty years ago and although loved it, life, work and family got in the way and did not do much between then and now. However have dragged out the brushes, knives and oils and want to get in to it seriously now.
Main inspiration comes from pictures and photos clipped out of papers and magazines over the years, of which i have a pile, that I think would look good as paintings. Rocky shore seascapes are a bit of a fave at the moment as i find each element of sky, sea and rocks challenging. Would love to read your comments and willingly accept any advise or hints. 
The albums are a bit mixed up time frame wise but hope you like them


----------



## Priyankaashar (May 12, 2013)

Hello everyone, i am new on this forum, Please support me by liking this page www.facebook.com/goartcandy


----------



## Paigemarie93 (May 12, 2013)

hiya, ive just joined today, can someone help? lol i dont know how to make a post. i want to try and advertise my site http://www.portraitart4u.co.uk/ and my speed sketch videos on youtube - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kL0EyNUROsY


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi GazzH! Incredible works! Welcome to the forum!

@ chanda95: Welcome to the for... I mean, always good to see you!

@Priyankaashr: I'll be more than happy to like your page as a form of support.

@Paigemarie93: I think you just did! Welcome!


----------

